# Who's B13 sentra is this?



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone know who owns the turbo b13 behind the b15? Kojima states it is 400 hp. I don't know if I saw this car in the sr20forum, but it looks like it has the same volk rims as a bright red b13 se-r with a black carbon fiber hood and a hood scoop.

And another question, while looking in my trunk, I found 4 rubber caps (2 on each side) that said PVC on them. What are these?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Does anyone know who owns the turbo b13 behind the b15? Kojima states it is 400 hp. I don't know if I saw this car in the sr20forum, but it looks like it has the same volk rims as a bright red b13 se-r with a black carbon fiber hood and a hood scoop.
> 
> And another question, while looking in my trunk, I found 4 rubber caps (2 on each side) that said PVC on them. What are these?


Care to show us the pic. ? Sounds like it might be Mike Kojima's B13 project. Although I am not sure that car has a hood scoop.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

wes said:


> Care to show us the pic. ? Sounds like it might be Mike Kojima's B13 project. Although I am not sure that car has a hood scoop.


Oh woops, I forgot to post it. Here you go: 










Were there any write ups of this car in npm or some place?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Does anyone know what those PVC marked rubber circles are for?


----------



## cdipier2 (Nov 26, 2005)

those rubber caps cover the bolts for the rear bumper. i know this because i changed my rear bumper a couple months ago


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure about that B13 although Mike does have a B13 project. It was completely documented in Turbo magazine and it was called project phoenix.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

cdipier2 said:


> those rubber caps cover the bolts for the rear bumper. i know this because i changed my rear bumper a couple months ago


Thank you.



wes said:


> Not sure about that B13 although Mike does have a B13 project. It was completely documented in Turbo magazine and it was called project phoenix.


and Thank You.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

b13pnoysentra said:


> Oh woops, I forgot to post it. Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt that disco potato?


----------

